
Seven kids came back from the dead [video] - ColinWright
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/stories-50630441/life-after-death-how-seven-kids-came-back-from-the-dead
======
jonsen
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Præstø_Fjord_dragon_boa...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2011_Præstø_Fjord_dragon_boat_accident)

More details:

[http://cphpost.dk/news/national/convictions-handed-down-
in-b...](http://cphpost.dk/news/national/convictions-handed-down-in-boating-
tragedy.html)

